# What brand of epoxy do I need for micarta



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys I wanna try to make some paper micarta. What kind of epoxy do I use? What brand, what's the name/type? Thanks for the help guys... Doug


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

West systems 105 resin and 206 slow hardener all the way Doug in my opinion. Nice long working time with that combination and very tough !


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh ok thanks dan! Is it a fiberglass resin? Sorry I just know absolutely nothing about this. Wondering if it's suppose to be a fiberglass resin or not? Heck that maybe the only kinda resin for all I know look. Did u get the pm about the ply tube shooter ? Was wanting to send ya some paypal $$


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

No mate its an epoxy resin but you can use fiberglass resin if you want i've used Davids fastglass resin before and its ok but the west systems resin is in a different league. With the west systems resin you can use it as it comes for micarta or fiber glass or they supply different compounds to thicken it up for use as a glue or filler you can also mix it with west systems G/ flex epoxy to make it less brittle ( i use a blend of the two for micarta ) It's a good system but it's pretty expensive! Listen to me ,i sound like a west systems rep !! lol

I'll go and check my inbox mate sorry !!.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol Dan u crack me up.  thank u for ur help!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

My pleasure Doug


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

100% agreed to Dan. West System's epoxy systems are excellent. I brought the stuff in the litres ... btw, if you're only planning to laminate, make sure you get the low viscosity. You can always make the epoxy thicker by adding their filler.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I use MAS Epoxy for most laminating in my boat work. It is a safer formulation than most resins on the market. Be sure to wear protective gloves and respirator. Epoxy allergies can come on quickly and be severe.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep I'm a west's systems fan too. If you have any doubts check out this link. http://www.fendleyknives.com/LM105_tough.htm


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

wombat said:


> Yep I'm a west's systems fan too. If you have any doubts check out this link. http://www.fendleyknives.com/LM105_tough.htm


This stuff looks rock hard... I don't think hand sand will work


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I use Adhesive Technologies ADR epoxy. Might be hard to get, but it is supoerb stuff.

West System is very good and easy to get, so that's my second pick.

It is a fibreglass resin, but not the cheap polyester than post people are referring to when they say "fibreglass resin".

You can find West System at most boat building suppliers or fibreglass suppliers.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

I've heard West is good, but very expensive, at least in my area. Anyone know of a good source in the US that sells for a decent price?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Withak said:


> I've heard West is good, but very expensive, at least in my area. Anyone know of a good source in the US that sells for a decent price?


Most Marine stores carry it.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah, that's where I looked. I've got a local marine store in town. Maybe I'm just not familiar enough with the price, but these guys tend to be expensive in the first place. They were asking about $30 for one quart of the epoxy alone, the hardener, in a small can was $25. Does that sound about right to you? At that rate, it's a bit spendy for making homemade micarta.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Withak said:


> Yeah, that's where I looked. I've got a local marine store in town. Maybe I'm just not familiar enough with the price, but these guys tend to be expensive in the first place. They were asking about $30 for one quart of the epoxy alone, the hardener, in a small can was $25. Does that sound about right to you? At that rate, it's a bit spendy for making homemade micarta.


I buy epoxy by the gallon which can be very expensive. That sounds about right. Use it sparingly in small batches. Most people mix way too much and have a great deal of waste. Work smart having every step prepared in advance and working clean and fast.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Okay, I guess it was just sticker shock for something that's new to me. Perhaps I'll dive in one of these days. I expect as long as you keep the canisters well sealed, it probably never goes bad?


----------

